# Wer macht mehr schaden / Feuermagier7Hexerin



## shandron (13. September 2008)

Hoi,

siehe topic.

Frage deshalb, weil beide ja in etwa die gleichen Sachen koennen, damit mein ich beide Stoffis, 2R[ckkopllungseffekt, DDs


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2008)

Die machen in etwa den gleichen Schaden und halten auch beide genauso wenig aus !!!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (22. September 2008)

Leider hab ich kein Screenshot gemacht aber wenn man in nem Szenario gegen ne gut eingespielte Gruppe antritt kommt nichts an den Feuermagier ran. Gestern auf T2 gegen 3 Feuermages und Support gespielt. Die 3 Mages hatten jeweils über 40.000 Schaden, danach kam lang nichts und es ging dann bei 12.000 weiter....insgesamt haben die3 Mages doppelt soviel Schaden gemacht wie der komplette Rest aus Zerstörung und Ordnung :-)

Da dies aber ne gute Stammgruppe war kann man es wohl nicht als Gesetz gelten lassen....war aber auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis zu sehen wie unser Schlachtgruppe komplett auseinandergenommen wurde.


----------



## Eli (22. September 2008)

Ja, Feuermagier geht schon gut ab, wundere mich auch manchmal, wie ich soviel Schaden mache. Oder besser gesagt, warum die anderen nicht soviel machen. Bin quasi immer vom Dmg auf Platz 1 in den Szenarien. (Hört sich jetzt angeberisch an, ist aber einfach so, und viel Skill der was braucht man nicht^^) Wenn ich deffe, mit nicht soviel Vorsprung aber immerhin, hehe. 
Aber dazu müssen einige Dinge erfüllt sein:

- Viele Zerstörungspieler auf einem Haufen
- 100 Verbrennung!!!1
- Ein Heiler der auf dich aufpasst
- Alles zudotten und explodieren lassen
- Flammenschlag Spam
- Ne Handvoll AP Tränke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Levia Hauchner, DE Huss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

im Moment sieht es noch so aus das der Feuermagier dank seiner dots etwas über dmg-outputs der sorceress steht. richtig gespielt geben sich aber beide eigentlich nicht viel.
kippen aber beide auch sehr schnell aus den latschen sobald mal etwas an ihnen dran klebt.


----------



## Katalmacht (22. September 2008)

Bis LVL 30 finde ich ist der Feuerzaubi ziemlich der beste beim Schadenausteilen, weiter hab ich und werd ich ihn nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Recc (24. September 2008)

Hexerin ?? is das eigentlich ein richtiges wort??


----------



## Topperharly (25. September 2008)

eigentlich wollte ich eine zauberin zocken, da aber lod aufnahmestop hat dachte ich mir, schau dir mal einen feuermagier an. der dmg ist fast identisch, und ziemlich hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg topper


----------



## Butt999 (25. September 2008)

Also ich find das der Feuermage am meisten schaden macht hab gestern im T1 auf lvl 10 ca. 28k dmg gemacht der nach mir is ein hexenjäger gewesen mit 14k dmg und war lvl 11.


----------



## Aixem (25. September 2008)

70.000 sind im T2 Zwergenszenario schon drin wenn Ordnung gut die Gruppe zusammen hält.

Man sollte aber bedenken der Damage hört sich krass an ABER wir kippen so schnell aus den Latschen ohne Heiler hält man keine 60 Sekunden durch weil man sich dann schon fast selbst gekillt hat durch die eigene Verbrennung und dann kommt erstmal ne lange Damage und Regenerations Pause.

Beim 1on1 ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr ausgeglichen es kommt da eher auf den First Strike an wenn deine ersten beiden Dots schon auf dem Gegner Ticken bevor er dich gesehen hat geht die Runde an dich... genauso andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was meiner Meinung nach im Moment noch sehr unfair ist, die Zerstörungsmagier kennen scheinbar keine OutofSight die schiessen durch alles durch, das geht mit dem Feuerzauberer leider nur aktuell bei 1 Spell.


----------



## IB-Shang (3. Oktober 2008)

Durch die Dots ist der BW im Schaden einer Sorc bei weitem überlegen. Meine Dots critten evtl. mal für 500, ein BW auf gleichem lvl macht 4xx noncrit mit seinem.....die Dinger critten dann auch mal für 1k+. Irgendwie etwas lächerlich....aber wir haben dafür ja den besseren Support YIHAAA :/

Yoa, das ist MIMIMI....


----------



## manwe2008 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe mein Zündhütchen ... der Feuermagier geht richtig derbe ab finde ich.

Wichtig ist ein Healer der auf dich achtet, so das man 100 verbrennung fahren kann.

Mein persönlicher Rekord als Lvl21er liegt bei satten 107.298 Schaden im Tempel. Das klappt natürlich nicht immer. Wie oben schon beschrieben bist du darauf angewiesen das viele Gegner auf einem Haufen stehen damit Explodieren sich auch voll entfalten kann. Aber im Schnitt macht man seine 40-80k Schaden/SC ... Leider isser jetzt 22 seit gestern Abend und ich denke erstmal das ich im T3 Bereich mit dem Lvl hinten anstehen werde.

Ich habe den Magier auf DoT's geskillt und bei der Ausrüstung auf Leben, Int und Resistenzen geachtet. Mit Lvl21 hatte ich 3880 Life, da kippt man nicht sooo schnell um.

Was ganz witzig ist als Taktik zum Schaden machen. Sucht euch nen 19 und größer im Level und schaut wenn er mit seiner Lebensenergie runter geht. IdR. gehen 80% aller Gegner zurück zu ihren Healern und range DD's. also - zurück in eine Gruppe. Das ist eure Chance --> explodieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mochna (18. Oktober 2008)

Also der Mage macht schon derb dmg aber damage ist ja gott sei dank nicht alles.Mit meinem Magus habe ich im Mourkain Tempel auch schon lvl21 136k dmg raus gehauen trotzdem ist er im dmg schlechter als ein mage,aber er macht auch mehr spaß.


----------



## Edmond Dantes (21. Oktober 2008)

Mochna schrieb:


> Also der Mage macht schon derb dmg aber damage ist ja gott sei dank nicht alles.Mit meinem Magus habe ich im Mourkain Tempel auch schon lvl21 136k dmg raus gehauen trotzdem ist er im dmg schlechter als ein mage,aber er macht auch mehr spaß.



Vielen Dank für dieses sehr objektive Statement, dass wunderbar dem Thema entspricht.

B2T: Da ich selbst nur den Bright Mage gespielt habe, habe ich kaum vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Aber in der Statistik erkennt man, dass der Dmg und die Killzahlen der Zauberin ähnlich sind.


----------



## Bulk (21. Oktober 2008)

Und was nützt der grösste Dmg Output wenn der Rest nicht stimmt? Regelmässig stehen die Feuermages und Zauberer unter den Top3 und das Szenario ist gnadenlos verloren worden ... es kommt nicht darauf an wieviel Dmg jemand raushaut sondern wie man ihn anbringt. Die Dmg Statistik sagt in der Endabrechnung gar nichts aus, schaut mal lieber auf die EP Leiste und da sieht man das auch wenn der Feuermage zb 50.000Schaden verursacht hat und 11.000 EP bekommt und ein Nahkampf DD "nur" 25.000Schaden mit 13.000 EP, das der Nahkampf DD den Schaden besser angebracht hat und somit Gruppendienlicher gearbeitet hat.

Zahlen = Schall und Rauch


----------



## KMDave (24. Oktober 2008)

Bulk hat hier vollkommen Recht.

Abgesehen davon kommt der Wizard meist auf hoehere Dmgzahlen, da er eine bessere Dotlinie hat als die Sorc. Vom Singletarget Damage her wuerde ich die Sorc als besser einstufen.


----------



## Astravall (26. Oktober 2008)

Dafür hat die Zauberin schon mal 50% mehr Kritchance bei ihren Bolts ... Zauberin macht auch gut schaden ... man muss sie nur etwas anders spielen als den Feuerzauberer.
Hab da als Feuerzauberer schon irre Lehrgeld zahlen müssen ... dachte 'Ha Dots drauf du bekommst sie platt' ... aber nix da ... Kritbolt + ein Dot von ihr und ich war aber sowas wie in Nullkomma nix im Dreck.

Auch wenn hier immer geheult wird der Feuerzauberer wäre so 'IMBAAA' ... das stimmt einfach nicht. Jeder Tank hat mehr als gute Chancen mich wegzuhauen ... die bekommt man tortz angeblichen 'übaIMBA-Damage' des Feuerzauberers net so einfach klein.

MfG Michael


----------



## maxim91 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also,
mein Rekord als Feuerzauberer lvl18 ist im T2 112000 Schaden, das hab ich NICHT als DoT gemacht sondern als Aoe Mage. Aoe ist viel meiner meinung nach viel besser, aber man braucht einen heiler dazu der nur dich persönlich heilt und rezzt wenn du stirbst. das ganze läuft so ab: zu den gegnern reinlaufen flammenatem in die menge dannach den aoe skill(hab vergessen wie er heißt, das ist der instant der in 30 fuß reichweite um dich herum xxx schaden macht) man ist im ruck zuck auf 100 verbrennung und macht somit mit der aoe taktik immer ca 400 schaden pro instant. sobald deine aktionspunkte leer sind rennst du raus lässt dich voll heilen und das gleiche nochmal. anfangs stirbt man andauernd doch das wird immer besser. im durchschnitt mache ich fast doppelten schaden wie die meisten DoT mages im T2.


----------



## Tetsuo82 (28. Oktober 2008)

Das wurde hier bestimmt schon mal gesagt aber der Damage sagt mal überhaupt nichts über die Effektivität  aus.
Es ist meist eine größere unterstüzung für die Gruppe wenn sich die DDs einzelne Spieler heraussuchen und gezilet platt machen.
DAfür gibt es dann meistens auch mehr Erfahrungspunkte was wesentlich aussagekräftiger ist. Ich habe auch immer viel Area Damage
gemacht aber trotzdem hat unser Team des öfteren verloren weil ich so niemanden ausgeschaltet habe. Man macht einen Bruchteil an
Schaden an einem einzelnen spieler der dann wieder geheilt wird. Dot zeigt da wesentlich mehr Wirkung.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Oktober 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Und was nützt der grösste Dmg Output wenn der Rest nicht stimmt? Regelmässig stehen die Feuermages und Zauberer unter den Top3 und das Szenario ist gnadenlos verloren worden ... es kommt nicht darauf an wieviel Dmg jemand raushaut sondern wie man ihn anbringt. Die Dmg Statistik sagt in der Endabrechnung gar nichts aus, schaut mal lieber auf die EP Leiste und da sieht man das auch wenn der Feuermage zb 50.000Schaden verursacht hat und 11.000 EP bekommt und ein Nahkampf DD "nur" 25.000Schaden mit 13.000 EP, das der Nahkampf DD den Schaden besser angebracht hat und somit Gruppendienlicher gearbeitet hat.
> 
> Zahlen = Schall und Rauch


Erinnert mich an die WoW Poser, die im BG nur am Zergen waren um auf dem ersten Platz zu stehen, egal ob das BG verloren wurde. Wegen solchen Leuten bin ich zu War...und nun gehts hier weiter damit.


----------



## Arkasi (28. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die WoW Poser, die im BG nur am Zergen waren um auf dem ersten Platz zu stehen, egal ob das BG verloren wurde. Wegen solchen Leuten bin ich zu War...und nun gehts hier weiter damit.



Ja, aber es sind weniger und werden immer weniger werden. Solche Spieler werden mit der Zeit bekannt und dann gemieden, spirch nicht geheilt, beschützt oder in Gruppen mitgenommen. Ich hatte auch schon BGs, wo wir 10:500 verloren haben und der Feuermagier von uns den meisten Dmg im BG hatte, aber das ist eben uninteressant. Ich spiele neben meinem Eisenbrecher noch 2 DD Klassen und die sind die ganz vorne dabei, aber sie machen den Schaden dort, wo er auch gebraucht wird. Die Statistik klickt man nach dem BG weg, Ruf und EXP behält man und wer gut spielt, wir auch bezüglich Gruppen angeflüstert.

Bei sowas müssen sich die Spieler einfach selbst organisieren, denn mit welchem Recht sollte ein Hersteller dumme Spieler bannen oder sonstwas? Es gibt Gilden, Allianzen, Randombekanntschaften, man muss nur die Freundesliste nutzen.


----------



## Langamer (1. November 2008)

Ich sag jetzt mal nix aber hat einer von euch mal probiert an 4 Feuermagier als Tank ran zu kommen, ich glaube kaum ist einfach unglaublich was Feuermagier mit ihren Dots anrichten vor allem Explodieren und siedens Blut . Die Lebenserwartung für einen Tank Stufe 30 in T3 liegt unter 3 min auch mit heiler und es ist schon fast 2 Tage her das mal ein sorc bei mir in der Statistik vor einen feuermage stand. Ich denke das die Dots vom Feuermagier etwas übertrieben sind auch wenn er leicht aus den Latschen kippt sind ist es vor allem in Tor Anroc fast nicht schafftbar einen mal down zu bekommen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Feruemagier zur Zeit noch ein Stück stärker als sorcess aber das sieht ja jeder anders. Ich hoffe das wenigtens siedens Blut etwas abgeschwächt wird weil über 300 Körperresitenz zu verlieren und das über 15 sec ist schon richtig heftig.


----------



## Sril (1. November 2008)

Also, ich habe einen direkten Vergleich spielen eine lvl40 Zauberin und einen stufe 38 Feuerwizzard bei fast identischen Temp, macht der Feuerwizz wesentlich mehr schaden und ist auch sehr viel besser im rvr zu gebrauchen als die Zauberin.
Grund dafür ist: Resi Debuff
                                            bessere self  heal
                                            mehr dmg pro sek durch dots
                                            bessere CC- Fähigkeiten durch instant Nutzung
                                            heal debuff 
                                            instant snare
                                            wesentlich besserer ae dmg durch dots die insta sind
                                               alles im allen hat er die besseren Karten.

Bei der Zauberin muss man zB. einen Fluch machen und einen 2sek cast für ein 5sek snare. (steht in keinem Verhältnis also lieber 1x dmg casten als zeit mit 2 spells verschwenden denn wenn Gegner sprintet kommt man eh nicht zum casten), der Feuerwizzard hingegen hat es direkt in einem Dmg spell mit drin der zudem a) mehr schaden macht und b) noch mehr schaden macht durch debuff.
ebenso zum Schweigen bringen feuerwizz = insta und zauberin 2sek cast time bei selber range und reuse zudem hat der feuerwizz noch einen insta nock down.
Feuerwizzard hat 50% heil debuff bei der Zauberin gibt es etwas ähnliches was 50-80 Willenskraft debuff ist und eher komplett zu vernachlässigen ist im endgame da jeder heiler eh +300 Willenskraft Minimum hat.
Bis Stufe 31 sind beide fast gleich auf aber im Endgame sind die Unterschiede schon sehr stark. 

Vom spielerischen her denke ich jedoch dass diese Unterschiede mit Absicht sind, da sich die verschiedenen Klassen an unterschiedliche Spieler richten.
Wenn man einen char will der leicht zu Händeln ist und man auf rund um sorglos packet steht wird man wohl eher zu dem feuerwizz tendieren (daher denke ich das der Feuerwizz eher für Anfänger geeignet ist)
Wer es anspruchsvoller mag und auf Herausforderungen steht wird sich wohl für die Zauberin entscheiden.

CC/DM/Heil spricht eindeutig für den Feuerwizzard
Aussehen spricht wohl für die Zauberin, denn wirkliche Vorteile hat sie nicht im Vergleich zum Feuerwizzard.



Liebe Grüße Srila


----------



## Astravall (2. November 2008)

Na da wäre aber schon interessant wie die beiden geskillt sind, denn IMHO ist der Feuermagier der bessere Dotter, aber die Zauberin die bessere beim Schaden mit Singletarget-Linie. 

Der Schaden der Dots beim Feuermagier sind ok so ... oft genug wird der schaden über zeit trotzdem einfach weggeheilt. 
Die Zauberin hat aber z.b. schon mal 50% Kritchance mehr auf ihre Bolts. Ich mag nicht zählen wie oft in der Schlangen passage ich in einem Moment noch über 5000 Lebenspunkte habe und schwups zwei sekunden später liege ich im Dreck da von Zauberin tot gekrittet. Da hat kein Heiler auch nur ne Chance das wegzuheilen.

IMHO muss man beide auf unterschiedliche Art spielen ... BEIDE sind dann aber verherend wenn sie ungestört agieren können.

Und das argument gegen 4 Feuermagier als einzener Tank ... was mach ich als einzelner Feuermagier gegen 4 Tanks? ... richtig net viel ... jede Klasse geballt auf ein Ziel ist verherend.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (2. November 2008)

Langamer schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt mal nix aber hat einer von euch mal probiert an 4 Feuermagier als Tank ran zu kommen, ich glaube kaum ist einfach unglaublich was Feuermagier mit ihren Dots anrichten vor allem Explodieren und siedens Blut . Die Lebenserwartung für einen Tank Stufe 30 in T3 liegt unter 3 min auch mit heiler und es ist schon fast 2 Tage her das mal ein sorc bei mir in der Statistik vor einen feuermage stand. Ich denke das die Dots vom Feuermagier etwas übertrieben sind auch wenn er leicht aus den Latschen kippt sind ist es vor allem in Tor Anroc fast nicht schafftbar einen mal down zu bekommen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Feruemagier zur Zeit noch ein Stück stärker als sorcess aber das sieht ja jeder anders. Ich hoffe das wenigtens siedens Blut etwas abgeschwächt wird weil über 300 Körperresitenz zu verlieren und das über 15 sec ist schon richtig heftig.



Die Dots stacken aber nicht und weisst du warum der Feuermagier in den Statistiken viel schaden angeblich hat?

Weil die Dots zwar schaden anrichten der aber gut weggeheilt werden kann ... Zauberin ist da effektiver ... die haut krits raus und das Ziel ist schnell und effektiv tot ... ergo richtet sie wengier schaden an im gesammten Zeitraum dafür aber viel effektiver.

MfG Michael


----------



## Simia (3. November 2008)

Aloha!

Ich spiel mittlerweile sowohl Sorceress als auch BrightWizard und amüsiere mich immer wieder königlich über die "Wer macht mähr DÄMITSCH?" Threads.
Um diese Sachlage möglichst objektiv zu behandeln behaupte ich einfach: der bessere Spieler.
Rein von der Mechanik her hat der BrightWizard deutliche Vorteile gegenüber der Sorceress wenn es darum geht den Gegner effektiv auszuschalten. Wohl gemerkt ich spreche hier NUR von der Immolation/Calamity Specc. Das sind die DoT Trees der beiden Klassen und atm zumindest auf Erengrad sehr beliebt.
Durch sehr viele Instantzauber kommt ein Brightwizard einfach auf einen deutlich höheren DpS Wert als vergleichbar die Sorceress mit einem zunehmend größer werdenden Vorteil im Stellungsspiel. Ist ja auch verständlich oder? Laufen und casten > stehenbleiben und casten.

Aber hier muss halt dann mit Gruppentaktik gearbeitet werden um den "vermeindlichen" stärkeren BW an die Gurgel zu gehen. Gerade in WAR zahlt sich gutes Stellungspiel und Zusammenarbeit aus wie in kaum einem anderen MMO.

Noch einige kleinere Anmerkungen:
- Wenn die Leute nach dem "DÄMITSCH" fragen, meint ihr den DpS Wert oder den Dmg/Spell oder was wollt ihr da immer hören?! 
- Woher kommt eigentlich das amüsante Sorceress hätte 50% mehr Crit auf dem Doombolt??? Falls ich ne Taktik oder was ähnliches übersehen habe sagt mir 
  das bitte ich specc sofort wieder um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wären mit 100 DM dann 100% Critchance...WOOOOOOT
- Spielt mal was anderes! WAR besteht aus soviel mehr als den dottenden BW/Sorc.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Eli (4. November 2008)

Langamer schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt mal nix aber hat einer von euch mal probiert an 4 Feuermagier als Tank ran zu kommen, ich glaube kaum ist einfach unglaublich was Feuermagier mit ihren Dots anrichten vor allem Explodieren und siedens Blut . Die Lebenserwartung für einen Tank Stufe 30 in T3 liegt unter 3 min auch mit heiler und es ist schon fast 2 Tage her das mal ein sorc bei mir in der Statistik vor einen feuermage stand. Ich denke das die Dots vom Feuermagier etwas übertrieben sind auch wenn er leicht aus den Latschen kippt sind ist es vor allem in Tor Anroc fast nicht schafftbar einen mal down zu bekommen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Feruemagier zur Zeit noch ein Stück stärker als sorcess aber das sieht ja jeder anders. Ich hoffe das wenigtens siedens Blut etwas abgeschwächt wird weil über 300 Körperresitenz zu verlieren und das über 15 sec ist schon richtig heftig.


Ernsthaft, was erwartest du, wenn du gegen 4 DDler vorgehts,...das du überlebst? Jeder der gefocusst wird sollte schnell downgehen, und so ist es auch. 
Ich hab selber keine Zauberin, aber laut allgemeiner Meinung ist der Dotbaum vom BW dem der Zauberin überlegen. Dafür ist der SingleDD und der AOE Baum der Zauberin besser als die vom BW, und die Taktiken der Zauberin sind teilweise viel besser.


----------



## Gywn (4. November 2008)

Den Maxdmg macht man sowieso, wenn man seinen Schaden schön von hinten in die Meleegruppe wirft, was jedoch keine Heiler oder andere starke DDs killt. Auch halt ich nicht viel von Flammenschlag, da die Castzeit mit 3 sec sehr hoch und die Gegner mit ca 1k Schaden nach maximal 6 sec entweder außer Range oder LoS sind.

Ich finde die Dot Skillung mit den 50% Heilreduce immer noch am besten um aus sicherer Entfernung wichtige Gegner umzubringen, was zwar weniger Dmg dafür aber mehr nutzten bringt.


----------



## Der ProGamer (4. November 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> Den Maxdmg macht man sowieso, wenn man seinen Schaden schön von hinten in die Meleegruppe wirft, was jedoch keine Heiler oder andere starke DDs killt. Auch halt ich nicht viel von Flammenschlag, da die Castzeit mit 3 sec sehr hoch und die Gegner mit ca 1k Schaden nach maximal 6 sec entweder außer Range oder LoS sind.
> 
> Ich finde die Dot Skillung mit den 50% Heilreduce immer noch am besten um aus sicherer Entfernung wichtige Gegner umzubringen, was zwar weniger Dmg dafür aber mehr nutzten bringt.




naja weniger dmg ich mach mit der skillung am meisten 340k dmg und mehr

http://rapidshare.com/files/160641869/Progamer_M_020.jpg.htm


----------



## Feitosa (14. November 2008)

Ich stimme Sril und Simia soweit zu.

zum esten find ichs witzig wie leute mit informationen (als kleine Beispiel die 50% mehr crit auf bolt) die einfach falsch sind, weil sie selbst keine ahnung haben aber was in den raum schmeißen um sich anscheind persönlich zu verteidigen, argumentieren.

zum zweiten find ich es ebenso witzig wie es bei 85% der Leute nur um DMG geht. Das bestätigt nur das einfach schlechte Player dahinter stecken, WAR ist ein gruppenspiel und einfach anders als eurer wohl bekanntes spiel WoW (Roxor Rüstung = Taste 1 und 2 Spam = Imba DMG = bessere Klasse)

zum dritten sollte man bei einer line nicht dannach gehen welche mehr dmg macht.
denkt an fähigkeiten euch selbst zu schützen im kampf, leute loszuwerden oder gruppenmitglieder (zB Heilern) zu helfen, kampftaktiken zu knüpfen um den ausgleich zwischen -am leben bleiben und -schaden austeilen zu balancen.

es mag ja leute geben die machen lieber einfahc nur dmg, viel spaß dabei wenn ihr hinten sinnlos draufhaltet bis ein meele kommt und ihr sterbt, oder gleich mit dmg reinrennt und untergeht.
ich persönlich find es viel besser fähigkeiten zu haben mit denen ich mich auch gegen meeles wehren und sie noch bearbeiten kann wenn sie auf mich losgehen, oder auchmal Mitstreitern zur hand gehen zu können.

Ich selber spiele Zauberin und finde es unheimlich schade das ich in dem sinne nur dmg machen kann, und das nichtmal bevorteilt zum Feuermagier. ich hab den ae root und dann ist schon feierabend (wenn mans genau nimmt in den ae line noch ne 25% chance aufmini knockback, aber wenn ich ae zünde will ich die net auseinanderschmeissen sondern eher sammeln, und nur für pbaoe ist mir die line zu schade). Der Feuermagier hingegen hat einen dicken Knochback, AE Knockback, den 1cast dmg snare, 50% MS and so on. ist im vergleich schon übertrieben.. weitere beispiele ist das castshield was 50% interruptreduce + rüstungsboni hat was einfach erste sahne ist für meele, zauberinnen dagegen ein Resishield (bringt bestimmt was wenn man in der feuermagier artillerie drinsteckt... nc) und weitere solche fähigkeiten.

welche klasse besser ist kommt auf den spieler an, aber wenn man nur nach den fähigkeiten geht, gehen die destros bitterbös unter.
weiss nicht was mythic sich bei dem "balancing" gedacht hat. btw mal schauen was draus wird. ist ja nicht so das der feuermagier zu wenig fler hätte das er solche fähigkeitsbonusse genießt.
und das ist nichtmal unbedingt subjektiv, weil: der feuermagier mit dem schaden garantiert nicht hinterher hinkt und dafür wesentlich mehr cc uä. ausschlaggebendes besitzt.

subjektiv ist: das ich sogar lieber einiges an schaden weniger machen würde wenn ich so fähigkeiten hätte, das spiel wird intressanter, für die gruppe wichtiger und herrausfordernder. wer am ende besser da stehen würde, der mit mehr dmg oder der mit etwas weniger dmg aber diversen fähigkeiten, könnt ihr selbst entscheiden.

und was noch enige enttäuschen wird nach dem post - ich spiel trotzdem aus rp gründen meine zauberin, dann heisst es halt, in bewegung bleiben, gut aussehen und lieber aufrecht dem tod zu als gebückt durchs leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


ps: hat der feuermagier nicht noch ein zauber mit dem er flüche, verzauberungen, vergiftung und den ganzen snare mist halt purgen kann?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (18. November 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> siehe topic.
> 
> Frage deshalb, weil beide ja in etwa die gleichen Sachen koennen, damit mein ich beide Stoffis, 2R[ckkopllungseffekt, DDs



ich nehm mal an mit hexerin meinst du zauberin.
Also jo die machen eig. genau gleich schaden haben auch fast gleiche skills.


----------



## Aikjarto (19. November 2008)

heyhey, meine erfahrung aus den bgs, aus meiner sicht, ist die das ich allen klassen überlegen bin vom dmg her, als BW.
Und das nicht nur knapp.
Im 1v1 gegen die Hexerin ist man aus meiner Erfahrung auch im Vorteil. Zudoten, pyroplastische Woge(stimmt das so?^^) damit sie länger casten muss und der Rest ergibt sich.

Also ich seh den Feuermagier als den größten Dmgdealer im ganze Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-ò= !http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_post_icons/icon12.gif

Cucu
Aryones, Averland


----------



## Jemix (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich mal bei euch eingeschlichen und bisschen mitgelesen.
Spiele selber einen 40ger Sorc auf Carroburg und muss sagen dass die BW`s vom Dmg her (auf jedenfall die Dots)
stärker sind als die Sorcs. ABER ich finde auch dass ein BW gegen eine gut gespielte Sorc echt sowas von keine Chance hat.
Durch 1000+ EleResi und den zusätzlichen Resibuff wird der DMG vom BW doch schon gut reduziert und wenn man dann noch die Moral 1 rdy hat (Konteraura: Man bekommt 10 Secs nochmals 50% weniger Magiedmg und der Verursacher macht die anderen 50% an sich selbst) ist ein BW doch sehr schnell down. Davon abgesehen hat der Sorc meiner Meinung nach einfach den ich sag ma schnelleren Dmg-Output. 

MfG
JemiX


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Durch die Dots ist der BW im Schaden einer Sorc bei weitem überlegen. Meine Dots critten evtl. mal für 500, ein BW auf gleichem lvl macht 4xx noncrit mit seinem.....die Dinger critten dann auch mal für 1k+. Irgendwie etwas lächerlich....aber wir haben dafür ja den besseren Support YIHAAA :/
> 
> Yoa, das ist MIMIMI....



Es gibt genau einen Dot der für 1k+ ticken kann, der hat aber 1. nen CD  2. ist der gechannelt sprich kann jeder Zeit disruptet werden und 3. muss man den skillen im DOT-Tree.

die Standard DOTs ticken genauso wie bei dir



> Die Dmg Statistik sagt in der Endabrechnung gar nichts aus, schaut mal lieber auf die EP Leiste und da sieht man das auch wenn der Feuermage zb 50.000Schaden verursacht hat und 11.000 EP bekommt und ein Nahkampf DD "nur" 25.000Schaden mit 13.000 EP, das der Nahkampf DD den Schaden besser angebracht hat und somit Gruppendienlicher gearbeitet hat.



Ist halt völliger Schwachsinn.....das kann bedeuten das er höher im LvL war -> mehr xp, kann bedeuten dass er immer im Zerg stand -> mehr XP, kann bedeuten dass er mehr heal bekam und nicht gefokust wurde somit länger am Leben war -> mehr XP etc.

aber das WAR "gruppendienlichen DMG" honoriert ist schlichtweg falsch



LvL 40 Firemage macht bei den passenden Rahmenbedingungen aber definitiv mehr Schaden als die Zauberin, egal mit welcher Skillung
aber keine Bange der nächste Nerf kommt bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bubietmund
40 BW - Averland


----------



## Zafric (24. Januar 2009)

Ich find das immer ominös, wenn behauptet wird, dass die Statistik nichts aussage. Wenn einer 300k dmg gemacht hat, müssen diese 300k ebenfalls von der gegenseite weggeheilt werden. Zwar könnte schneller einer im dreck liegen, wenn man fokust, aber mit explodieren/feuerregen/flammenschlag beschäftige ich die heiler vom Gegner ganz ausgezeichnet. Wenn dann nen Hexenjäger sich nen Heiler packt, muss dieser den Heal einstellen auf die vom AE betroffene Gruppe, die dann auch relativ schnell ausgelöscht ist. 

Der Schaden ist nicht alles, aber ganz sicher ist mehr Schaden nützlicher als weniger Schaden.


----------



## Wulfenson (24. Januar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='996905' date='22.09.2008, 09:42']
> Leider hab ich kein Screenshot gemacht aber wenn man in nem Szenario gegen ne gut eingespielte Gruppe antritt kommt nichts an den Feuermagier ran. Gestern auf T2 gegen 3 Feuermages und Support gespielt. Die 3 Mages hatten jeweils über 40.000 Schaden, danach kam lang nichts und es ging dann bei 12.000 weiter....insgesamt haben die3 Mages doppelt soviel Schaden gemacht wie der komplette Rest aus Zerstörung und Ordnung :-)
> 
> Da dies aber ne gute Stammgruppe war kann man es wohl nicht als Gesetz gelten lassen....war aber auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis zu sehen wie unser Schlachtgruppe komplett auseinandergenommen wurde.




40k in T2?
so what?

40k in T2 ist erstensmal nicht viel (schwanz auspack ^^ das bringt meine hk lvl 12 ohne support zusammen) und zweitens bringts für das scenario ziel genau null
das einzige das es bringt ist viel ruf, leider..
denn dadurch ist dämlich rumzergen effektiver (selbst wenn man verliert) als wenn man die sc ziele erfüllt und dadurch gewinnt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnatazz (25. Januar 2009)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Magier auf DoT's geskillt und bei der Ausrüstung auf Leben, Int und Resistenzen geachtet. Mit Lvl21 hatte ich 3880 Life, da kippt man nicht sooo schnell um.


ich wollte mal wissen wie du auf so viel HP kommst. ich bin jetzt 22 und hab nicht so viel HP. kannst du mir mal bitte sagen, was du so trägst und wo du es her hast, bitte. in sachen dmg kann ich nur zustimmen. ich hab jetzt sogar im t3 berreich als 22er den ersten platz gemacht. hat mich zwar arg gewundert, hatte aber mit über 100k dmg den ersten rang im sz. klar war das einmalig, da normalerweise mehr leute über 100k kommen. den tag habe ich aber den ersten gemacht. ich glaube der feuermagier ist dmg mässig weit vor den anderen klassen. trotz allem kippe ich um wie nix. mein gegner muss ja nicht viel machen, ich schade mir selbst ja mehr als mein gegner mir bevor ich in den kampf ziehe, jage ich meine explosionen immer etwas hoch, in dem ich vorher ein bissl aoe vor mich her zauber. so spare ich es mir erst mit explosionen 0 auf den gegner loszugehen.
mfg Ragnatazz


----------



## Mikehoof (26. Januar 2009)

Also der BW macht immer noch guten Schaden ABER gegen einen Maschinisten der auf Grenadier geskillt ist kommt er von den Zahlen absolut nicht ran, zumindest nicht im T2 oder T3.
DEr BW ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings besser um einzelne Ziele auszuschalten.


----------

